# Rehoming Cats



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Mrs P. and myself have had a fair number of cats both jointly and seperately over the years,

personally I've never had a lot of luck with mine-they've usually died quite young from things like cancer and have even had a bizarre cat-napping incident involving some batty old bird from the Cat Protection League. After the last moggy died we said no more but recently, after a good few years we started to think we would like a spot of feline company and after mentioning this to some in-laws they said they knew of two(!) needing a new life.

The story is that they are a pair of sisters whose owners are emigrating to New Zealand and are unwilling or unable to take them.

The upshot is that we are going to see them this Sunday but one is a bit timid and they are 13 years old.

I'm not so sure,a bit worried that we are just asking for a good deal of heartache but the bottom line is that I wouldn't be able to let them be put to sleep or end up in some sort of prison for old cats.

Anyone got some experience of taking in old cats? whether they settled, that type of thing


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

All of our cats have been from the CPL, Widget our last cat was 12 years old when we brought him home, he left us :angel: just before Christmas after over 10 years of great companionship, but he did have a few problems and cost us a fortune in later life







, but hey ho.....he'd have done the same for me :rofl:

We have never had any problems with them settling in.....as long as you feed them. make a fuss of them, spend a fortune on toys and bedding, give them the best bits of your roast chicken Sunday meal and say thank you when they bring home a half chewed sparrow you'll not have any problem 

Bottom line......I would not have changed a thing


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Do you think they'd have a better quality of life with you, or in the shelter?

Trouble is, we humans tend to approach these things in a selfish sort of way - "whats in it for me...?". Its our nature. (I don't mean that in a condescending or accusatory way handle, just having trouble getting my point across here!)

Yes, they may only live for a couple more years given their age, but if after that time you can look back and say that you gave them two years of comfort, love and (I believe this one is quite important if my three are anything to go off) food, then the heartache shouldn't seem quite so bad.

Its horrible losing a pet as they are a member of the family. I've been there myself. But I can always console myself with the knowledge that they had the best possible life, short of a trip to Sea-World in florida...I do think they'd have enjoyed that...

Anyway, I digress!

I believe that you can give these moggies a life of comfort, and in turn they will provide you with companionship and occasional gifts of mouse entrails. Win-Win!

By the way, I think we need to hear more about the woman from the cat protection league!


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Well obviously I'd hope they had a better time with us and it seems no-one else is interested so if it seems ok when we go to see them they'll probably be taking overresidence sometime soon.

As for the CPL lady well..... she was completely bonkers (looked a bit like the log-lady from Twin Peaks) and her house, a small 2 bed maisonette round the corner from where we lived, was three deep in strays. When our cat went missing, I did the usual house to house, posters etc. and approached said lady - she denied all knowledge but tried very hard to get me to take a heavily pregnant female cat which I politely declined. Several days later I saw our cat sitting inside her house on a window sill so I knocked on the door and asked if I could have it back and to my amazement she insisted it was hers and she'd had from a kitten. It was deffo our cat but with cats (pre-chipping) there isn't much you can do. "Our" cat used to sometimes visit the garden, sitting in a tree watching us but wouldn't come anywhere near. Twas still going strong on the day we left the house years later.


----------



## Koopa (Jan 26, 2010)

the hardest thing for me was choosing our cat from the rspca. i wanted to take them all home, but took home just one who repeatidly head butted my hand! she was really quiet but so soon as we got ther home she meaow talked to us and hasn't shut up since!

any way cats can live for ever - wel at least a very long time- and older ones are easier to handle a settle in IMO. they sleep longer and tend not to want to stay out all night so at least you know where they are! i would keep them in the house for a few weeks tho, get them used to where food and home is.

also well well well worth investing in cat insurance. i'm glad we did. it costs us 6 quid a month and have had it for years but has paid out over 1000 quid since she needed lots of tumor operations. and they have never put up the preimum!

also the coolest thing about cats is you can rename them easier! and think up awesome names. we renamed ours to Miss Kitty Fantastic (come on you buffy fans you know where you are hiding!) and she loves it. :air_kiss:

cheers kate


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Koopa said:


> the hardest thing for me was choosing our cat from the rspca. i wanted to take them all home, but took home just one who repeatidly head butted my hand! she was really quiet but so soon as we got ther home she meaow talked to us and hasn't shut up since!
> 
> any way cats can live for ever - wel at least a very long time- and older ones are easier to handle a settle in IMO. they sleep longer and tend not to want to stay out all night so at least you know where they are! i would keep them in the house for a few weeks tho, get them used to where food and home is.
> 
> ...


Remind me not to ask for your advice when naming cats  At 13 years old I don't think insurance will be an option but on the other hand I don't think going outside or mouse corpses will be an issue either - they sound very much like "house cats"


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

This is Nelson our 13 year old cat, he was a stray and was coming into our garden for food. Unfortunately he has cat flu and so cant go outside but he shows no signs of wanting to go outside at all ! He was in a very poor state and spent 3 weeks at the vets before we adopted him.

We took him on knowing full well he will need a lot of attention, but he's a very affectionate cat and as you can see is very well looked after !


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Well, we went along to see them and very sweet they are too.Unfortunately one has developed a thyroid problem and so is now on medication but we're going to go for it! so as soon as they are under our roof I'll post some piccies


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

HH & Mrs P, you both deserve a well done. Well done. :notworthy:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Best cat I ever had was a 3.8 S Type in metallic silver. Purred like a good 'un! :notworthy: Walnut veneer and chrome everywhere. They don't make them like that any more.









Mike


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

Aw bless, old puddytats need looking after, I used to have two and both gradually aged with a kind of cat Alzheimers. Maybe easier to try rehoming pigeons.... (I'll get my coat!)


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Update please HH, and photos.


----------



## Uncle Alec (Feb 14, 2011)

Someone gave me a Riley a few years back.

"Want it out the way - deliver it Monday"

"I'll be out"

"No problem- leave it on your drive".

And so they did. Only problem was they hadn't mentioned the cat. Big ginger thing. Floor was out of the Riley, so 24/7 access. He fled on any human approach for about 9 months, then (just before a spell of freezing weather) I unlocked the house front door one morning and in he marched as though he'd been living there for years. Never moved out again.

His eyes were different sizes, so we called him Eye Littler. Mr. & Mrs. Weinstock next door were most impressed.

Eventually, some years later, the sad day came and it was the One Way Trip to the vets. Very sad day. However......

I went outside to the car with the empty basket. My 710 was at the desk paying. Just outside the vet's door I came across an old gent wheezing like a grampus whilst leaning against a 4x4. "Couldn't give me a hand could you? I have heart trouble, and my cat + cage is too heavy for me. Carry him into the vet's for me?"

"Of course I will".

You can see it coming, can't you! In the cat cage was the very doppelganger of Eye Littler, apart from being very much alive. Couldn't tell them apart. The consternation it caused with my wife paled into insignificance compared to when the vet came out to call the next patient. Her eyes opened wide like saucers; she shot back a full yard like she'd been shot! I don't think I helped by asking if she had checked the sell-by date on the Euthanol.

My life is strewn with similar incidents. I often wonder what I have done wrong to deserve all this.


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

JWL940 said:


> Update please HH, and photos.


going to pick them up tomorrow so photos will be a bit delayed, don't want to freak them out with flash on their first day!


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Good to hear it's still on track. No rush, in your (or rather their) own time; I like to see a happy ending.


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

JWL940 said:


> Good to hear it's still on track. No rush, in your (or rather their) own time; I like to see a happy ending.


Yes, a bit of delay but just while the poorly cat went for more tests at the vet. Been cleaning up the cat carrier which had a newspaper in it from Jan. 2001. I'm expecting a spot of hiding under furniture for a few days - you know the type of thing


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

> I'm expecting a spot of hiding under furniture for a few days - you know the type of thing


That's taking it a little too far, I sure the cats would find you there in no time. Rather than hide-and-seek try teasing them with a laser pointer.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JWL940 said:


> > I'm expecting a spot of hiding under furniture for a few days - you know the type of thing
> 
> 
> That's taking it a little too far, I sure the cats would find you there in no time. Rather than hide-and-seek try teasing them with a laser pointer.


Few cats I`ve come across can resist string


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

JWL940 said:


> > I'm expecting a spot of hiding under furniture for a few days - you know the type of thing
> 
> 
> That's taking it a little too far, I sure the cats would find you there in no time.


I've had nearly 55 years practice, they're only 13


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> JWL940 said:
> 
> 
> > > I'm expecting a spot of hiding under furniture for a few days - you know the type of thing
> ...


I quite like it too - a man of simple tastes.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Am I the only person who, occasionally, whilst playing with a cat and a piece of string, gets the feeling that they're only doing it to keep me amused?

(There are five of ours outside peering through the window as I type, so I must be careful what I say...)


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

chris l said:


> Am I the only person who, occasionally, whilst playing with a cat and a piece of string, gets the feeling that they're only doing it to keep me amused?


They like to keep the staff happy 



> (There are five of ours outside peering through the window as I type, so I must be careful what I say...)


Very sensible :lookaround: :lol:


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Well, they're here and as predicted both hiding at present. They haven't discovered downstairs yet - much more potential for exploring!


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Open a tin of tuna, you'll soon have 2 new best friends.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Someone sent me an e-mail on "administering pills to animals". It started out with the lengthy, popular, and humorous procedure on "how to give a pill to a cat". When it came to "how to give a pill to a dog", the description was very short -- "wrap the pill in bacon and throw it in the air".


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Introducing.......

Jenni










and Jessie










Jenni is the more friendly of the 2 although Jessie is coming round a bit now. Jenni is the one with thyroid trouble and she takes her tablet with a bit of food - she's a very good girl :hypocrite:

No name changes to kitty delicious or pussy galore as they answer to their names- it would just confuse them.

So far they are settling in very nicely


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Love the "bank manager" look from Jessie, my OIL perfected that look years ago and it has multiple meanings almost all of them necessitating a "Yes Dear" or "Sorry" in reply from myself.

This might help:

*How to Give a Cat a Pill*

Pick cat up and cradle it in the crook of your left arm as if holding a baby. Position right forefinger and thumb on either side of cat's mouth and gently apply pressure to cheeks while holding pill in right hand. As cat opens mouth pop pill into mouth. Allow cat to close mouth and swallow.

Retrieve pill from floor and cat from behind sofa. Cradle cat in left arm and repeat process.

Retrieve cat from bedroom, and throw away soggy pill.

Take new pill from foil wrap, cradle cat in left arm holding rear paws tightly with left hand. Force jaws open and push pill to back of mouth with right forefinger. Hold mouth shut for a count of ten.

Retrieve pill from goldfish bowl and cat from top of wardrobe. Call spouse from garden.

Kneel on floor with cat wedged firmly between knees, hold front and rear paws. Ignore low growls emitted by cat. Get spouse to hold head firmly with one hand while forcing wooden ruler into mouth. Drop pill down ruler and rub cat's throat vigorously.

Retrieve cat from curtain rail, get another pill from foil wrap. Make note to buy new ruler and repair curtains. Carefully sweep shattered figurines and vases from hearth and set to one side for gluing later.

Wrap cat in large towel and get spouse to lie on cat with head just visible from below armpit. Put pill in end of drinking straw, force mouth open with pencil and blow down drinking straw.

Check label to make sure pill not harmful to humans, drink 1 beer to take taste away. Apply Band-Aid to spouse's forearm and remove blood from carpet with cold water and soap.

Retrieve cat from neighbors shed. Get another pill. Open another beer. Place cat in cupboard and close door onto neck to leave head showing. Force mouth open with dessert spoon. Flick pill down throat with elastic band.

Fetch screwdriver from garage and put cupboard door back on hinges. Drink beer. Fetch bottle of scotch. Pour shot, drink. Apply cold compress to cheek and check records for date of last tetanus jab. Apply Whiskey compress to cheek to disinfect. Toss back another shot. Throw t-shirt away and fetch new one from bedroom.

Ring fire department to retrieve the f***ing cat from tree across the road. Apologize to neighbor who crashed into fence while swerving to avoid cat. Take last pill from foil-wrap.

Tie the little *******'s front paws to rear paws with garden twine and bind tightly to leg of dining table, find heavy duty pruning gloves from shed.

Push pill into mouth followed by large piece of fillet steak. Be rough about it. Hold head vertically and pour 2 liters of water down throat to wash pill down.

Consume remainder of Scotch. Get spouse to drive you to the emergency room, sit quietly while doctor stitches fingers and forearm and removes pill remnants from right eye. Call furniture shop on way home to order new table.

Arrange for RSPCA to collect mutant cat from Hades, and ring local pet shop to see if they have any hamsters.

*HOW TO GIVE A DOG A PILL:*

Wrap it in bacon.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

handlehall said:


> Introducing.......
> 
> Jenni
> 
> ...


A couple of lovely older ladies, I'm sure you will learn to fit in with them quite well.

Well done, in advance.:wink1:


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Oh yes, been there and got the blood - stained T-shirt over pills (not with this little sweetie though)

It's happening already, I was met at the bedroom door at 6.30am by a delegation demanding to know precisely what I intended to do regarding the empty food bowl crisis..... so good to have re-entered "service"


----------



## alg59 (Mar 4, 2011)

old or yougn i don't think they are much different. we had an old stay in the uk who died after 17 years and she didn't cost us a penny. now in spain we had the first rescue cat for less than a year before he was run over by a car. the first week we had him he got the toes of one paw cut off because he was in the car engine when i started it. what an embarassment taking him back to the vet we got him from a week earlier with no toes.

we then took in another two females that we still have. the siamesse we only had for 4 months when she was hit by a car and had a dislocated pelvis and a broken leg. must say the vet we have is brilliant and even though it cost us 500 euros for her op this was cheap compared to uk prices where an overnight in a vet's for my daughters dao was Â£350

glad to say she has fully recovered and is still loopy.

anyway you never own a cat they own you!!


----------

